# OTA HD picture lag???



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 37 inch LCD HD. Watching OTA ABC 45.1 out of Greensboro. I'm trying to figure out if my problem is the TV, broadcaster, or what?

The station b-casts in 720p. Live events are perfect such as sports & Good Morning America. The problem I've noticed is their prime time programming seems to be a little jittery or jumpy. Kinda like a newbie camera operator who hasn't mastered his craft yet. When the camera pans left or right, it's like a series of still shots, almost like the effect you get with a strobe. I haven't got E* HD yet or any other channels to compare. My tv's response time is supposed to be 8ms, which I thought was good?

I've got about 5 weeks left on Wally World's return policy, so I need to know if the issue is in the tv itself, or other factors. I hope to have a vip222 up and running before the deadline.
THANKS!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

dahenny said:


> I have a 37 inch LCD HD. Watching OTA ABC 45.1 out of Greensboro. I'm trying to figure out if my problem is the TV, broadcaster, or what?
> 
> The station b-casts in 720p. Live events are perfect such as sports & Good Morning America. The problem I've noticed is their prime time programming seems to be a little jittery or jumpy. Kinda like a newbie camera operator who hasn't mastered his craft yet. When the camera pans left or right, it's like a series of still shots, almost like the effect you get with a strobe. I haven't got E* HD yet or any other channels to compare. My tv's response time is supposed to be 8ms, which I thought was good?
> 
> ...


Who's your mfgr? I have problems watching sports on my local ABC station here in Austin on my Westy 32w6. Although national ABC allegedly does 720P, my local station broadcasts in 1080i. I don't have issues with the camera work. My TV has a similar response time, and I don't see any ghosting. From what you describe, your TV may need some calibration.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

allargon said:


> Who's your mfgr? I have problems watching sports on my local ABC station here in Austin on my Westy 32w6. Although national ABC allegedly does 720P, my local station broadcasts in 1080i. I don't have issues with the camera work. My TV has a similar response time, and I don't see any ghosting. From what you describe, your TV may need some calibration.


It's a Visco 37V3, bought online. When I first bought it, I had E* SD via composite & the picture was really bad, especially in zoom mode. The picture was jittery in zoom mode also. Well...I hooked up an s-video cable & the picture was stunningly perfect.

Now, I watch OTA HD alot, depending on which station I can lock on to. Everything has been very good, except for the issues I posted in the first post. Most of the digital stations I lock on to don't have HD shows, so I can't really compare apples to apples.

If it turns out to be the tv, WalMart's gonna love me bringing this unit back 89 days after purchase.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

That is odd that live events are OK yet evening shows are "jittery". I watch local HD both, OTA and via sat and I have not seen what you describe. 8ms response time is good, that should not be a factor.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The Dish Store now has the vip222 for sale, so I'll buy one and do some comparison.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Took the Visco back & refunded...Bought a Visio. Seems like a very good TV so far. The picture lag issue is the same on the Visio, which tells me that channel 45.1 has their own broadcast issues.

*Now this is wierd*...The wife wanted to watch a disney movie tonight on ch 45 (the only channel showing it). Tuned in on the Visio tuner, the picture is jittery, BUT, tuned in with the VIP222's tuner, the picture is perfect...GO FIGURE???


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

dahenny said:


> Took the Visco back & refunded...Bought a Visio. Seems like a very good TV so far. The picture lag issue is the same on the Visio, which tells me that channel 45.1 has their own broadcast issues.
> 
> *Now this is wierd*...The wife wanted to watch a disney movie tonight on ch 45 (the only channel showing it). Tuned in on the Visio tuner, the picture is jittery, BUT, tuned in with the VIP222's tuner, the picture is perfect...GO FIGURE???


You really need to calibrate that Vizio. The sharpness and contrast are turned up way too high on it on of the box. If you leave it in "torch mode", it will start to buzz and pop on you in a month or so. I've seen it happen to quite a few friends of mine that bought Vizio LCD's at Sam's.


----------

